# Ouch! Infected toe - how to avoid antibiotics



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

About a week ago I noticed a painful little spot on the toe that's next to my pinky toe - it looked like a bug bite but had a little dot in the center (can't remember what color the dot was now). It was irritating but I just left it alone. It started to hurt a little more and when I looked at it, it had become a small blister. I popped it and regular clear blister fluid came out. I washed it with hot water and put calendula cream and a band aid on it. For the last few days it has definately been infected - it hurts to walk on it (especially first thing in the morning) and there is now a red line going from the infected part of the toe up my foot about 4 inches. I am actually quite scared because I know radiating red lines can mean blood poisoning but it is just one line, not multiple lines. Anyhow, I think I should probably go to the doc but am hesitant because I am absolutely not willing to take antibiotics. With all the gut healing we are currently doing I would literally rather have my toe amputated than to take antibiotics. So...any suggestions on how to fix an infection like this? FWIW it doesn't appear that it needs to be lanced or anything but I do keep squeezing it to encourage anything else to come out of the popped blister area but it hurts like hell when I do this. TIA.

ETA: the red line going up my foot is tender to the touch. And...I can't take any homeopathics right now (due to the lactose base).


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

If there's a line, I would see a doctor.

Are you soaking it in hot water several times a day?
Maybe put TTO in the water?
Eating tons of garlic (natural antibiotic)?

How about a garlic and/or onion poultice?


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

A friend of mine with a toe infection used a soak of hot water and tto. It worked.
But if a line is there and is tender I would see a dr. Even if it is just for a professional oppinion.


----------



## Jwebbal (May 31, 2004)

You have an infection, if you keep ignoring it will only get worse. The line means it's spreading, if you keep ignoring it you can go septic, which means it's in your bloodstream and could possibly die if left untreated. I hear your concerns about gut issues, but this is SERIOUS. It is possible you could get a bone infection as well. It is possible to soak it, but at this point it's really too late for that. Thing is, if you ignore it, where does that line go to? Your organs, if that happens, bad stuff results, you know this, I hear you know this, but your concerns for your gut are low on the importance when it comes to ultimately your life. Please see someone immediately.


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

I have an appt. in 45 minutes. It's with an MD since my ND is out of the office until Th. If they tell me it's really serious and I need antibiotics NOW I will emergency page my ND and get her opinion. I have Cal. Baby diaper spray which has witch hazel, TTO, calendula, etc. and I just put that on but I'll get some straight TTO oil too and eat some raw garlic every day starting today until it is better. I am SOOOOO scared that they're going to tell me I have to take antibiotics - I will have a HUGE breakdown if I end up taking them because of how it will set my daughter back. Crap!!! I'll post again after my appointment to see if I need some more input from you mamas. Thank you.


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

I understand your reluctance to take antibiotics but I firmly believe that there is a definite time and place for them and with the way you describe the tenderness and red line I think that antiboitics are really the only path to take. As a PP posted a serious infection left untreated can kill you, while this may set your daughter back I am sure she would rather have you here with her and healthy!

I hope you are feeling much better very soon!


----------



## purplepaisleymama (Jan 31, 2007)

I would make a thick salve of oil and garlic and keep it slathered in this for a few days, cleaning it throughly and changing it every few hours. My dh had a very infected cut once and our doc suggested this, he gave dh a scrip for abx with the advice and said that if the infection didn't clear up in 48 hours to take the abx and go to the hospital, that it would be gangrenous. We were in a very odd position with my youngest in the nicu and we were stretched thin with time, the doc knew that dh was not the type of person to go to the hospital without the possibility of amputation, the infection was very bad, it was red streaked and his foot turned black, the doc told us to make a garlic poultice and put that on the infection and an onion poultice on the black foot. It worked and he is fine now. I have also used this remedy in the past week for a splinter in dh's hand..... we couldn't get the splinter out and it festered, so we waited until it was suppurative and then put on the garlic, it worked it out overnight. I would suggest using 4-5 garlic cloves and olive oil in a blender, mix it up and apply, you will smell a bit but it should do the trick. I hope that you are feeling better soon.
laura


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

I just posted in allergies since that's where I normally "hang out" since my DD has leaky gut and food intollerances. That's why I'm so terrified to take abx. MD said I need abx immediately. ND said to try the following until 8 am tomorrow. If it's worse, start abx then. If no change then I'm not sure what I'll do. Fingers crossed it gets at least a little better.

So here's what I'm doing. Epsom Salt paste all over my foot at all times - unless I have to run upstairs or something (I've got my foot in a big container, slipping it around with me as I walk). I am taking a full 2 oz of echinacea angus between now and 8 am tomorrow and bellis perennis every few hours. I just ate a raw garlic clove.
I appreciate the garlic idea purplepaisley and perhaps I'll do this intermittently with the epsom salts. I'm so sad at the thought of taking abx. My poor girl.


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

Boo Hoo. I started the abx. It hurts really badly and the red line is getting worse. I feel like not treating it is really risking my health and I would rather have DD and I have to deal with abx side effects than have me end up in the hospital or really sick at home. I am sad but the decision has been made and I just took the first dose. Hugs welcome...I'm trying to direct positive energy into healing now but it's hard.


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

I think you made the right decision, risking your health and welfare just isn't worth the risk - I hope you are feeling much better soon!


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

sometimes you have to take the abx. I think you're making the right decision. just make sure you're taking probiotics to counteract the abx.


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

My ND said to not take my probiotics while taking the abx but to start up again immediately after. Thoughts on this?


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DoulaMary* 
My ND said to not take my probiotics while taking the abx but to start up again immediately after. Thoughts on this?

I know that probiotics can interfere with the effecive ness of the abx. It depends on how often you have to take them, I can't remember, and am kicking myself, but I think it is a 2hr window before and after taking the abx.
Hopefully someone else knows.,
As for your ND not wanting you to take probiotics it may be so you can get teh full dose of the abx and not have to take it longer with as stronger dose if the infection doens't get kicked out quickly.


----------



## Jwebbal (May 31, 2004)

Very glad you took the antibiotics, how's your foot?


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

2 more pills to go. Much better. The infection responded right away. I just hope it doesn't take too terribly long to get back to square one with our guts.


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm glad it got better. I was really worried for you. At least you'll have a gut to heal!! At least you know what to do to heal the gut, so it shouldn't be that hard.
K


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Way to go toe. Glad this episode is almost over. On with the healing.


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes, I am glad I took the abx. It was the right/safe thing to do. We have both added S. Boulardii to our laundry list of healing and I hope it helps. DD has been pretty gassy (stinky, too!) so I assume she's having a little adjustment period like she did with the other probiotic. Thanks to everyone for their support.


----------

